# Ekos MSAT thombolysis procedure



## Vickie Balistreri (Aug 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am looking for help coding an Ekos thrombolysis procedure of the peripheral artery?   
How do we code the new procedure being performed which is a Ekos MSAT thrombolytic procedure? EKOS MicroSonic™ Accelerated Thrombolysis is used to provide safer, faster and more complete dissolution of thrombus. In 2008, the company introduced its 2nd generation EkoSonic™ Endovascular System with Rapid Pulse™ Modulation. The EkoSonic System is FDA cleared for controlled and selective infusion of physician-specified fluids, including thrombolytics, into the peripheral vasculature. It is currently used to treat patients with peripheral arterial occlusions (PAO) and deep vein thrombosis (DVT). 

Can anyone assist me in identifying the correct codes to code this procedure? 
Thanks so much, Vickie Balistreri, RHIA, CCS, CCS-P, CPC, CPC-H


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Sep 13, 2009)

Vickie Balistreri said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for help coding an Ekos thrombolysis procedure of the peripheral artery?
> How do we code the new procedure being performed which is a Ekos MSAT thrombolytic procedure? EKOS MicroSonic™ Accelerated Thrombolysis is used to provide safer, faster and more complete dissolution of thrombus. In 2008, the company introduced its 2nd generation EkoSonic™ Endovascular System with Rapid Pulse™ Modulation. The EkoSonic System is FDA cleared for controlled and selective infusion of physician-specified fluids, including thrombolytics, into the peripheral vasculature. It is currently used to treat patients with peripheral arterial occlusions (PAO) and deep vein thrombosis (DVT).
> 
> ...




I would code for the procedure, either thrombolysis or non-thrombolysis infusion.  The EKOS is a catheter that infuses medication along with using ultrasound.


----------

